# Keyboard Encryption?



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello friends!

I want a software that can encrypt the keys typed from the keyboard on the fly. What I actually want is when I enter my passwords or any vital information from my keyboard, its very easy for any keyboard logger to collect all that's typed in and then send the same to someone. If it is possible that anything we type gets encrypted, I think it will serve the purpose. I saw such kind of a feature in a software called BestCrypt but that can only be used in that particular software.

Is there any such software?

Thank you.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

There's a software, KeyScrambler that can help you. Its available in three editions: Professional, Premium & Personal. Last one is free but can work only with browsers like Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox & Flock. If you need more features, consider buying the Professional or Premium edition.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you so much. This was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear go4saket,
Sorry to puncture the balloon !*
1) Keylogging the keyboard can be done at several levels and for a "good" keylogger ,reading your supposedly"encrypted" keystrokes is child's play!

2)The notion that Virtual keyboards, meaning live, on-screen keyboards are immune, is a computer myth! This brings in the "advanced" keylogger who takes snaps of the mouse movements over the Virtual keyboard and leisurely decrypts them to shovel out all the sensitive data stroked in!

3) Military and the Government are having huge problems, though they have the best in the business security software, which mitigates the prob. to a certain extent!

4) Key logging occurs at various levels, as mentioned above and the most difficult to even detect is the hardware kernel/Driver key logging! A rogue driver is installed and is equal or more difficult to detect ,but an "advanced" user(not me) with a sophisticated anti-Rootkit equipment "may" detect the rogue!Thus, this can be compared to a deep, deep Rootkit infection!

5) **The best defense against hardware(Rogue driver) key loggers is preventing them from getting installed, by blocking Driver installations. That's where "HIPS" comes in useful and Limited User Account enabling can help!

6) A Better-Than-Good internet Security Suite is recommended, as key loggers can enter as "malware".

7) lotuseclat79 was advising me a brisk walk to the bank to withdraw the dough required to buy a software ,off the shelf! How true is his advise!:up:

I thank the @O.P, for bringing up this topic as the solution is as of now a "mirage"!
*


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, so can you name any such good keylogger so that I can test the same in my PC.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear go4saket,
Kindly read this again, because the above post was my creation!

*1) Keylogging the keyboard can be done at several levels and for a "good" keylogger ,reading your supposedly"encrypted" keystrokes is child's play!

2)The notion that Virtual keyboards, meaning live, on-screen keyboards are immune, is a computer myth! This brings in the "advanced" keylogger who takes snaps of the mouse movements over the Virtual keyboard and leisurely decrypts them to shovel out all the sensitive data stroked in!

3) Military and the Government are having huge problems, though they have the best in the business security software, which mitigates the prob. to a certain extent!

4) Key logging occurs at various levels, as mentioned above and the most difficult to even detect is the hardware kernel/Driver key logging! A rogue driver is installed and is equal or more difficult to detect ,but an "advanced" user(not me) with a sophisticated anti-Rootkit equipment "may" detect the rogue!Thus, this can be compared to a deep, deep Rootkit infection!

5) **The best defense against hardware(Rogue driver) key loggers is preventing them from getting installed, by blocking Driver installations. That's where "HIPS" comes in useful and Limited User Account enabling can help!

6) A Better-Than-Good internet Security Suite is recommended, as key loggers can enter as "malware".

7) lotuseclat79 was advising me a brisk walk to the bank to withdraw the dough required to buy a software ,off the shelf! How true is his advise!:up:

I thank the @O.P, for bringing up this topic as the solution is as of now a "mirage"!*

This excerpt is culled from a 2009 conference in San Diego on various computer security topics :
*Safe Passage for Passwords and Other Sensitive Data*

_Jonathan McCune and Adrian Perrig, Carnegie Mellon University; Michael Reiter, University of North Carolina_
The prevalence of malware such as keyloggers and screen scrapers has made the prospect of providing sensitive information via web pages disconcerting. We present a system that totally circumvents the legacy input path, thereby excluding the operating system and the entire software stack running thereupon from the TCB for sensitive input, without a VMM. We allow the user to specify strings of input as sensitive, and ensure that these inputs reach the legacy platform already in a protected state. link :http://www.isoc.org/isoc/conferences/ndss/09/program.shtml#authentication1


"Practice what you preach"is my way! I DO NOT TOTALLY TRUST THE INTERNET FOR FINANCIAL TRANSACTIONS.PERIOD! Since i have nothing to lose, i fly like a butterfly on the net, with KIS2009 , Secunia psi,MBAM, SAS, Scotty(WinPatrol) the doggie, Windows Defender( It's good), Comodo Memory Firewall, FireFox 3.5.1 with the recommended add-ons as the preferred browser, G Zapper, Intelligent (Alien knowhow) and safe browsing (VVVital), Spybot S&D with T-T, Defraggler and an updated HOSTS FILE! Absolute Over-kill!



I scan daily with MBAM,SAS (both bought and updated daily), Run Secunia for a fitness certificate, KIS run daily,etc! Finally, the first thing i do with my PC is Cclean the temp. files and run Defraggler on alt. days!:up: .As of now, i am sorry that there is no Magic bullet to kill the key loggers, especially the "savvy"ones! What A-V and/or Security suite is on your PC?

regards,
perfume( lingers on and on!). Best wishes!:up:


​


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Just have a look at this software, though far from being perfect, deserves a peep!

*PrivacyKeyboard 7.4*Data Added: June 21, 2007 PrivacyKeyboard for Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003 server is the FIRST product of its kind in the world that can provide every computer with strong protection against ALL types of keylogging programs (keyloggers) and keylogging hardware devices (hardware keyloggers), both known and unknown, currently in use or presently being developed worldwide. The PrivacyKeyboard automatically deactivates all running keylogging programs on your PC and allows you to ensure a more secure method to record...*Size: *3.7 MB *License: *Shareware *Price: *$89.95 
*Platform: *Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 2003

Pricey!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

perfume said:


> *Platform: *Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 2003
> 
> Pricey!


They wouldn't get my money. I thought it went XP>Vista. Did I miss the OS called 2003?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> They wouldn't get my money. I thought it went XP>Vista. Did I miss the OS called 2003?


Same here! Missed the 2003 part! Sharp eyes!:up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

perfume said:


> Same here! Missed the 2003 part! Sharp eyes!:up:


Thanks, but not sharp enough. I just noticed above, 2003 server.

I still don't like their wording though:
"...currently in use or presently being developed..."


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks anyways.


----------

